# average cost to rebuild an 150 outboard



## JRG24

found a cheap older boat with a 150 evinrude. The hull is 1984 24' chris craft. i cant get a good look of the cowling in the pictures, but the engine appears to be a little newer than that. what would a rebuild cost for an older 2 stroke, and would it be worth it? i am assuming a total overhaul here. would mainly be used for the bay and some near shore wrecks. thanks


----------



## Kajun

+ or - $1000 if you do it yourself



+ or - $2500 if you have a marine mechanic do it for you.


----------



## Orion45

> *2000_flushes (8/25/2008)*found a cheap older boat with a 150 evinrude. The hull is 1984 24' chris craft. i cant get a good look of the cowling in the pictures, but the engine appears to be a little newer than that. what would a rebuild cost for an older 2 stroke, and would it be worth it? i am assuming a total overhaul here. would mainly be used for the bay and some near shore wrecks. thanks


That's a 24 yr old boat. Plenty of wood. Make sure the hull/floors.transom are in good shape before you buy it. Is the motor worth rebuilding? Be careful you don't end up spending more money than the boat is worth. Researchthis forum for some advice on where to take that motor for rebuilding.Another good place to start is to call Kenny Mann at Emerald Coast Marine. He won't steer you astray.

4610 Saufley Field Rd, Pensacola (850) 456-8496


----------



## X-Shark

With one piston blown in a '98 150 Merc it cost my buddy close to $3500.


----------



## KPL

If you need a manuel Ihave one you can use..... IE.... Evinrude / Johnson 1973-1990 48-235 HP outboards.... 

If it applies to the motor you have... are may have..............


----------



## Sequoiha

Thats a great picture Paul...:usaflag


----------



## KPL

Yep me and the Grand Daughter she loves to fish and go fast on the boat. She say's GranDaddy ROCKS.


----------



## Rodznreelz

I rebuilt my 2001 Evinrude 250 myself and spent around $1500. This was having one cylinder resleeved, new pistons, rings, bearings, water pump, and a gasket kit. I spent over $1000 on parts alone.

You could piece it back together for alot cheaper but then what do you have?


----------

